# Interesting Little Finch and Sparrow Cuties



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I adore the little finch in these pics: http://www.rims.net/2010May15 Enjoy!

Also see this page: http://www.efinch.com/gape.htm .. amazing!

Terry


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those mouth markings were so "something" never imagined these birds having anything like that--looked like a picture of art or something....Thanks for sharing...c.hert


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so beautiful.

Reti.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Love those little gaping beaks! 

They sure are going to be gorgious when they grow up. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree!!

Cute as can be, Terry AND BEAUTIFUL!!

Many thanks for posting.

Sending warm Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Can't imagine working on such tiny babies. Love those mouth markings. Almost look like the throat of a fancy orchid!


----------

